# BB Creams?



## naturallyfab (Mar 27, 2011)

I've recently been hearing a lot about these creams, and I'm interested in trying them. Do any of you guys like them, and/or have a favorite one to recommend?


----------



## sunshine817 (Mar 28, 2011)

i'm using iope bb cream redness control spf 20. this is my first bb cream so i can't compare it to another one but i can say that it last all day for me and it does help with the redness. sometime i pair it with a tinted moisturizer and it's just a beautiful finish look. i'm nc25/30 and the first 5-10 min will look ashy just to let you know that. winter used only. summer time i get really dark.


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

Is there a website/ link/ video that explains the differences between brands?


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 29, 2011)

I couldn't find anything, but maybe I was looking in the wrong places . . .


----------



## milika (Aug 5, 2011)

i have tried 3 or 4 different BB creams and my favorite for now is the missha perfect cover BB cream in #31 comes in a dark red bottle and i like it because last for long time in your face, leaves your skin smooth and hides some little imperfections but is not like a foundation that cover all. and you have to be careful because the color oxidize after they dry so it becomes little darker, then i tried other missha bb cream for oily skin but was too light for me but my mom likes it, and last samples i got were from sephora, the brand is Dr Jart, and this one only has 1 color and 2 different spf's which are good too but i like missha more because you can choose a color that fits you better. here is the link of missha us. hope this helps 
http://www.misshaus.com/pageControl.php?page=BB


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks milika! I will definitely look into the missha!


----------



## GoldenLocks (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been using Missha M Perfect Cover BB Cream as well, and I really love it. It's a light foundation, but it really evens out the skin tone and brightens up the face. It adds the slightest dewiness as well. As far as I can tell, this is the most well-known/popular BB cream. Do note that since most BB creams are Asian products, they're usually only produced in very fair skin tones.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 6, 2011)

Do most BB creams contain silicone?  I guess it varies by brand.


----------

